# Lumpy Bracelet



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Right, I'm thinking of pairing a 22mm lumpy with chunky tool diver (so far little success in sourcing one) but starting to wonder if it's worth the hassle, as if no one comes up trumps on forum am gonna have to order Watchadoo bracelet from Australia!?

Has anyone got one, what do they think of them? Also general opinions on lumpy's appreciated?


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Mr Teatime's your expert, he'll be along shortly I'm sure.

I've bought a few over the years and whilst I like them they are a bit of a 'Marmite' product; use the

search option for previous posts.

If you buy direct from Oz I've always found the service to be really quick and straightforward

and the quality is excellent for the price. The only downside can be the straight ends, which depending

on the watch you are fitting it to, can leave a biggish gap. HTH Nick


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yep....there cool....but like the previous post, they seem to divide opinion.....

they look cool on nice tool divers, and are nice and thick, and well worth the money (think its about Â£36 shipped???) ive got a few here, and they have gone on everything from 007's to jsars......

...and if your not keen on the gap at the lugs, then pm me and i'll put you onto a guy who does the curved end pieces for lumpies


----------



## JESSICA (Oct 1, 2007)

I've had lumpys on most of my watches and they are one of the most comfortable bracelets out there although I agree with Nick that the straight edge can look wrong on some cases. They are also very well made and nice and heavyish.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

JESSICA said:


> Cheers
> 
> Simon


simon, why is you screen name jessica? im confused :blink: :blink: it is a bit early for me though :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

avidfan said:


> JESSICA said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers
> ...


he's only jessica on a tuesday


----------



## Brighty (Jul 25, 2008)

I like mine, it lives on my orange monster.

A tip if bidding for one from watchadoo on the bay, don't bid too much, only the opening price, so find the one you want with no bids on it yet. You'll be outbid i'm sure, but will then almost certainly get a 'second chance offer' email at the end of the item from watchadoo offering you one at the opening price. I did.

Brighty


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Brighty said:


> I like mine, it lives on my orange monster.
> 
> A tip if bidding for one from watchadoo on the bay, don't bid too much, only the opening price, so find the one you want with no bids on it yet. You'll be outbid i'm sure, but will then almost certainly get a 'second chance offer' email at the end of the item from watchadoo offering you one at the opening price. I did.
> 
> Brighty


good tip that


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Google Yobokies. He does a bracelet called an anvil for quite a few models of Seiko diver with curved end links.

The older watchadoo lumpies won't take the fat springbar (2.5mm) although I understand that his new ones do.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Lots of good info above especially from mrteatime who has had more lumpies than i've had hot dinners :lol: - if you like the look then you wont be disappointed with the quality - imho you get a lot of bracelet for your money & you'd have to spend a lot more to get anything like the quality ...

yobokies anvil has been mentioned as you can get curved end pieces with it - it has a similar look & having seen one of yobokies super oyster bracelets i'd say the quality of the anvil will be up there with the lumpy ...

i had the tsar below on a lumpy & liked that combo ... paul :thumbsup:


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for that guys, some definate food for thought there!

Also cheers for offer on curved end pieces Mr Teatime, I may well take you up on that but reckon I'll see how straight ones look first, it could work and may add to the tooly look!

So I think I'm going to go the Watchadoo route and use that tip of yours Brighty as def don't want to spend too much on it incase, like Marmite, I hate it...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had a few lumpies but after the initial novelty wore off I found them to be too heavy & to be honest, boring :yawn:


----------



## JESSICA (Oct 1, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> avidfan said:
> 
> 
> > JESSICA said:
> ...


Well the thing is.............. when I joined here a few years ago it was the first ever forum I'd signed up for so the only username I could think of using was my daughters name. It seemed like a good idea at the time.................now however...............oh dear









Can I change it please 

Who am I kidding, I'm just a cross dresser called Derek :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Does this count as a lumpy ???

No sure about the brands suggested but I like the style on certain watches and comfortable to wear as well. The highly polished links might not be to every ones taste but I like it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

anything bond wears is cool


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've got a lumpy on a Seiko tunacan. Don't have a piccy to show you but you'll have to take my word for it - it looks great.

Rob


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> anything bond wears is cool


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> I've got a lumpy on a Seiko tunacan. Don't have a piccy to show you but you'll have to take my word for it - it looks great.
> 
> Rob


yep....i bet that looks the nuts that.....think the tuna was made for the lumpy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive had a few.....

But dont have any anymore :blink:

I dont know why I moved on, they are a very well made quality bracelet for the money....

Recommended


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

RS24 said:


> Has anyone got one, what do they think of them? Also general opinions on lumpy's appreciated?


I have around 4 of them now and love them. If you like a chunky bracelet that feels quality for not much money you can't go wrong.

There is only one downside although I have gotten used to it. And that is the square end. For rounded cases the gap used to bother me.

The are plenty of square cut cases about like this


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ive got one on my V Max their Very nice and well made.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

skyMAX08 said:


> Ive got one on my V Max their Very nice and well made.


have you got a pic of that????? i tried to get a lumpy on mine a while ago....but the lug holes were to close to the case????


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

IMHO lumpys rock unk: & are great VFM & if you change your mind you will have them queing up in the sales corner for it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> IMHO lumpys rock unk: & are great VFM & if you change your mind* you will have them queing up in the sales corner for it*


not if you have first refusal on it you wont 

i like to think of it as having "private insurance" opposed to waiting in a Q :lol: h34r: like the NHS perhaps?? h34r:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I think they're great. Solid, well made and very comfy to wear. 



















I even had the Hanowa on a lumpy for a while.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO lumpys rock unk: & are great VFM & if you change your mind* you will have them queing up in the sales corner for it*
> ...


 :lol: as they say "the early bird"


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


and i love that chase andrew.......its a rare thing that........

a brummie with a touch of class


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Ive had a few.....
> 
> But dont have any anymore :blink:
> 
> ...


Whats the watch in the top left please Jason?

Back on topic...... If youre tight/skint like me, a search on ebay for the seller "bandfever" will reveal a slightly cheaper alternative to a lumpy, ive got 2, one 22mm and one 24mm, different clasp to a lumpy i think but just as solid and weighty on the wrist.

The 24mm was originally polished, is now blasted and on my MM GMT,










The 22mm ive got on a seiko diver and i like it...










sorry for the poor pics

Cheers

Dan


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

I really loved them especially goes down well with my benthos 500, doxa 600T, Phigied. Certina DS.Have yet to see on on the omega though....


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

r00barb said:


> The 24mm was originally polished, is now blasted and on my MM GMT,


Any more pics of that, maybe from the top?

Cheers.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

rOObarb, its a Casio MD703 , a 1990s quartz diver, very big and cool.....

Sold it a while ago..


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

jasonm said:


> rOObarb, its a Casio MD703 , a 1990s quartz diver, very big and cool.....
> 
> Sold it a while ago..


Thanks!

I thought it said Casio....... another to add to the bay search list...

Dan


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

delays said:


> r00barb said:
> 
> 
> > The 24mm was originally polished, is now blasted and on my MM GMT,
> ...


Possibly a tad rude adding more pics







but they are kind of on topic!




























Its a hefty lump at 270grams but i find it surprisingly comfortable even tho the bracelet is non tapered and 24mm all round.

Dan


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well I got my Watchadoo 22mm bracelet today and only ordered late last Wednesday, not bad for Â£30 all in and all the way from Aus!!!

Really like it, now time to get bracelet sized and on the watch! Will post pic when complete!


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> skyMAX08 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got one on my V Max their Very nice and well made.
> ...


yes i will try and post a pic as for the holes being to close i used the thinner type spring bars and a lot of patience but worth it :lol:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

i dont usually like bracelets but after seeing some of these pics im thinking of getting one for the 6309 for evening work lol

seiko pro on ebay seems pretty cheap, ?

paul

just one of many on his sales,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/22mm-Stainless-Steel...id=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

r00barb said:


> delays said:
> 
> 
> > r00barb said:
> ...


Dan, that is simply stunning. What a watch/bracelet combination.

If I was in a cheeky mood I'd ask if you were going to be selling it any time soon.

Thanks for the images anyway, and apologies for moving the thread off topic slightly.


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Picture as requested by Mr Teatime.


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Okay not going well with the watchadoo, already broken my bergeon tool trying to remove links! Have given up and ordered Roys swiss bracelet tool, 12 quid, lets hope it does the trick!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

RS24 said:


> Okay not going well with the watchadoo, already broken my bergeon tool trying to remove links! Have given up and ordered Roys swiss bracelet tool, 12 quid, lets hope it does the trick!


I'm afraid I trashed one of those £12 ones with a watchadoo bracelet  - I was advised the lumpy needed something a bit more substantial & got a set of the pliers style ones that cousinsuk.com sell (search for B8785) - I have changed dozens of bracelets with it & it hasn't let me down yet ... Paul


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Buy, i have three and love them. One on Traser, one one Divex and one on RLT29.


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine is going on Divex!

I have ordered tool so lets hope it works... how much are pliers?


----------



## jeffw (Sep 15, 2008)

I love mine. The gap is not as noticeable on the wrist as it would appear in the picture. It's definitely there, but I think it carries on the vintage look of the MKII.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

RS24 said:


> Mine is going on Divex!
> 
> I have ordered tool so lets hope it works... how much are pliers?


IIRC £15 ish & postage (good excuse to buy a few other bits at same time h34r

Paul


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Â£15 aint to bad, only thing is I have ordered the swiss one already so cant really justify outlaying more money on tool that does the same job!

Will just have to hope that Swiss one does what it says on the tin!


----------



## Christian. (Jul 8, 2007)

I really like my lumpy, purchased for about Â£15 from a forum. I purchased a Omega Planet Ocean on a rubber strap. When I got it, I really wanted a bracelet but was unwilling to pay the ridiculous prices Omega charge and also they come up for sale very rarely. I purchased a lumpy. It wears great and really balances the watch. The only downside is the straight lug against a curved case, but it looks fine. I'd highly recommend one - they are a quality beacelet for a bargain price.


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well the Swiss strap tool did what it said on the tin (thanks :rltb: ) and I have re-sized the lumpy and think it suits the Divex a treat.

Here are a couple of pics and even let the tool make a wee cameo appearance in the first one:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Excellent match! - Like my TSAR was on the lumpy the chunky bezel blends perfectly with the lumpy links & the real bonus here is the straight edge to the watch case - They look like they were made for each other ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------

